# new bow came in.



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

my new bow came in. yay. the downside is i have to wait til saterday cause being under 16 sucks cause i have to wait for slow parents. ill have pics up saterday. Im blowin steam im so mad.

Ben


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Hows it shoot?

End up getting it today?


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

its saturday, wheres the pics?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bowtechman88 said:


> its saturday, wheres the pics?


sorry on the lateness guys, went snowmobiling right after getting the bow, here she is, it shoots nice N77. i cant wait to shoot more.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh yeah.. to add to that, that IS NOT the stabilizer im going to use, im waiting on getting a fuse carbon blade. just thought id put that out there


----------



## dadi1004 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, wow..... great bow...I dream to get one like this... Thanks.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

dadi1004 said:


> Wow, wow..... great bow...I dream to get one like this... Thanks.


thanks! yeah its a really good shooter


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

great looking bow


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

09Admiral said:


> great looking bow


thanks


----------



## illinibuck (Jan 31, 2011)

sweet!
How much was the grand total?


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

good looking bow congrats


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

illinibuck said:


> sweet!
> How much was the grand total?


after everything, about a grand or so, 600 for bare bow


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

how do ya like the bow?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> how do ya like the bow?


i like it, its very nice, its been 2 days of shooting and im doing 3" groups in the deer sweetspot


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> i like it, its very nice, its been 2 days of shooting and im doing 3" groups in the deer sweetspot


good. I bet you cant wait for deer season next fall


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> good. I bet you cant wait for deer season next fall


ohh yeah haha, and turkey hunting


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What poundage do you have it set at now?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

50 but ill get up there


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

get any robunhoods yet?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> get any robunhoods yet?


not yet, 2 broken fletchings tho, 2 days, not bad haha


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

how accurate are you with distance


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> how accurate are you with distance


ive only shot 10 yards, maybe if you like shooting in a blizzard with 2 feet of snow coming down that you, but i like my nice warm 10 yard basement  haha, ill shoot farther next time i go to the range


----------

